

The Making of a Corporate Athlete - dannyr
http://hbr.org/2001/01/the-making-of-a-corporate-athlete/ar/1

======
dannyr
Full article as PDF

[https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.peak4.nl/the_m...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.peak4.nl/the_making.pdf)

